# Job in China



## saramarie (Apr 28, 2012)

I have recently signed a two year contract in China. I am very excited, except for one little thing..,my hedgehog. He is two years old, and I love him very much. I am wondering if anyone out there knows if it is even possible for me to travel to China with him. I will be gone for at least two years, maybe more. I would have to have to lose him, but will do so if it is what is best for him. I know he becomes very anti-social when I am not around for more than a day (my parents have hedge-sat for me during periods when I have been away) and that he does travel well (although a lengthy trip to china is probably a different story). He has travelled from Manitoba to Nova Scotia.

does anyone here know:
1. if it is possible to travel with a hedgehog from canada to china
2. what process are needed to do so
3. how much stress it would cause to the hedgehog
4. what are the potential risks

Has anyone travelled long distances with a hedgehog before? what tips, tricks, and warnings do you have?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I think there was a post on here from a lady who traveled from Manitoba or Alberta to Newfoundland, and she said that she would not make the trip ever again with a hog. The biggest problem primarily being that the temperatures were fluctuating dramatically inside the plane.

Personally, I would suggest finding another home (temporary or permanent) for the hog. Going from Montreal to Seoul, Korea takes around 14 hours or so (I go to visit my parents, and I am an international student)... so, I would imagine the flight being longer for somewhere in China.


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

I did a quit Google search, and I don't think you will be able to take you hedgehog. You didn't say the city you are moving too, but you could find it on Google under "(city) importing pets"

_"Pet cats and dogs are allowed to be imported into Shanghai by either excess baggage or cargo as long as there is proof of vaccination and good health. *Rabbits, ferrets, snakes, rodents, fish and birds are not allowed to be imported into Shanghai.* According to regulations, you need to carry a Z (Resident) Visa to bring in your pet and only one pet per Z Visa holder (two animals two names). A pet relocation company should be able to have this requirement waived. Cats do not require licensing in Shanghai, but dogs have to be registered with the Chinese authorities after arrival and require a yearly license fee of RMB 2,000 in the city center and RMB 1,000 outside the Inner Ring Road.

Please note that there is a *7-day mandatory quarantine* regulation in Shanghai (if the animal is approved as healthy after seven days, home quarantine may be allowed for the remaining 23 days of total one month quarantine)."_

If by chance you could import you hedgehog, you do not want it going into quarantine. It would most likely go into hibernation from a lack of heat/light source and die... The other major issue, like said, is the flight. It is very hard to keep the carrier warm enough for the entire trip.

I know hedgehogs are rodents, but they are often considered as such.


----------

